# The Voice - S4 - full season



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Did a full season thread for S3, so thought I would start one for S4.

Decent start last night. Some good talent so far.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Love Adam and Blake...Usher seemed good, but not a fan of Shakira yet. I'll have to see how she coaches.


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

Good start. Really liked the new judges, will not miss Christina or CeeLo.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

So did I hear that the coaches this season are going back to 12 team members? I notice it looks like this season is 2 weeks shorter than last season ( if my math is correct) I hope they still have the steals this year. 

I liked the 2 new coaches. Anyone ( or even his Cat) would be better than CeeLo.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Really enjoyed the new coaches (so far) and think they are an improvement over Christina and Ceelo.

Hell, even the musical performance by all four seemed more polished. 

Adam only snagged one person but he got the best singer of the night. Blake needs to learn that, at least as far as this show goes Duets do not do that well. I cut him some slack though because he turned before he realized it was a duo.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Adam doing pretty well so far.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Having gone from last season's _The Voice_ and _X-Factor_ into _AI_, I was starting to get burned out on singing competition shows. Even this season of _AI_ has been just bland for me.

I just watched the three hours of this season's _The Voice_ tonight, and I was thoroughly entertained! The talent was good, but I loved the interaction of the coaches - VERY FUN! - I found I had a smile on my face most of the night and even laughed quite a bit, too. I hope the enjoyment factor keeps up, but I am all-in with _The Voice_ right now. Great start!!! :up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am really liking the coaches this year. I do NOT miss the negativity/*****iness of Christina or the weirdness/creepiness of Cee-Lo.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure how Shakira will be as a coach but she's nice to look at and I'd rather have an empty seat there than have Christina back. She just came across as so phony all season.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I like the new judges - and I need to get a copy of the "English to Country Dictionary", I reckon! 

Some good singers, too.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It seems the judges are having a lot more fun this season and it makes for a better show.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Will there be steals this season?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Never watched it before, but caught it in the hotel. Liked the judges alot! Seems like anyone can have a shot and have a good coach. Adam gets the pop stars, Shakira gets the foreign/pop, Usher gets R&B and songwriters, Blake gets the country ones.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Not really, Blake passed on the country gal ( he passes on alot of country artists) and Shakira picked her up. Blake goes for the "out of the norm" voices, and for at least 2 years it's worked for him.
I have a feeling if you get on Usher's team, he will be helping you for the rest of your career.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Never watched it before, but caught it in the hotel. Liked the judges alot! Seems like anyone can have a shot and have a good coach. Adam gets the pop stars, Shakira gets the foreign/pop, Usher gets R&B and songwriters, Blake gets the country ones.


I gotta somewhat disagree as well. There was no way that I thought the last performer last night, Judith Hill (yes, I had to look that up) would pick Adam.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

If anyone's interested, the UK version starts on Saturday. The coaches are Jessie J, Danny O'Donoghue (lead singer for The Script), Tom Jones (yes, THE Tom Jones) and Will.I.Am.

Of course, it won't be shown here through 'normal' means and you will have to search for it, but if it's half as good as last season, it'll be worth it.

Wife and I gave up on the US version last year but watched every episode of the UK one. THe coaches are just better - and with someone like Tom Jones in one of the chairs, older voices get a chance too!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

The first 2 episodes were phenomenal, so fun and the performances were pretty good too.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It is a shame that they have not found a way to make the later rounds as entertaining as the Blind Auditions. I liked the idea of the Steal last year as it added a little more interest to the battle rounds.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Yes that was a great addition.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am really enjoying this season - my 2 favorite judges (Blake and Adam) are still wonderful, and both Shakira and Usher are much better than *****y, self absorbed Christina and bizarre, nonsensical CeeLo.

In season 4, this show is actually getting BETTER. Really enjoying it!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I actually like Christina on the show, even given her faults, but I'd be OK if Ceelo never came back. He's just weird, and I don't think is a very good coach.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I actually like Christina on the show, even given her faults, but I'd be OK if Ceelo never came back. He's just weird, and I don't think is a very good coach.


CeeLo acted like he was always stoned. It was funny at the beginning, but got boring after a while.

Christina always made it about HER, which irritated me.

And she never wore pants...


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Not to mention she wore outfits that made it look like her **** were going to pop out at any moment.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Not to mention she wore outfits that made it look like her **** were going to pop out at any moment.


And no pants.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gespaptut said:


> ÿþ[ The overall look of your web site is fantastic, let alone the content!Thank you very much for your high quality and effective help. I won't think twice to propose your web sites to any person who would like direction on this area.Informative article, just what I needed.Good way of telling, and good paragraph to obtain data on the topic of my presentation subject matter, which i am going to convey in university.
> ÿþ[ Thank you for keeping this site, I will be visiting it. Do you do newsletters? Can't find it.Thanks for wonderful info I was looking for this information for my mission.wallet-friendly and generate excellent gas mileage, which can be paramount in theseBarakas attempts to rule all, the wizard Dru Zeree daughter discovers their adopted world has
> ÿþ[ usually possess a much better likelihood of landing a place as being a higher college group mentor than those whoI like this post, enjoyed this one appreciate it for putting up. "The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits." by Albert Einstein.Hi there, all the time i used to check blog posts here in the early hours in the break of day, because i love to find out more and more.Hi, Neat post. There is a problem with your web site in web explorer, would test this¡K IE still is the marketplace chief and a big portion of people will omit your wonderful writing due to this problem.


What he said.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Too many singing competitions. 

I have singing competition burn out.

I feel sorry for anyone that gets on Adam's team after Judith Hill.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Too many singing competitions.
> 
> I have singing competition burn out.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone that gets on Adam's team after Judith Hill.


They don't need to worry about it unless they get paired up with her during the battle round.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Adam continues to field a strong team.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am not sure why anyone still gets duos as I don't think any duo has made it past the battle rounds.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Maui said:


> I am not sure why anyone still gets duos as I don't think any duo has made it past the battle rounds.


I think when the coach has a couple strong singers, they just get other for cannon fodder for the battle rounds. Adam has Judith Hill, and I'm betting that he's made his mind up about her. Just like CeLo did last season with Trevin.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> I think when the coach has a couple strong singers, they just get other for cannon fodder for the battle rounds. Adam has Judith Hill, and I'm betting that he's made his mind up about her. Just like CeLo did last season with Trevin.


Cee lo was an idiot though for putting Trevin up against Amanda in the battle round.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Maui said:


> Cee lo was an idiot though for putting Trevin up against Amanda in the battle round.


To be fair, Amanda didn't show her potential until CeLo had already paired them up. It made for the best duet the show has ever seen.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am a drop dead sucker for anyone who sings Walking In Memphis.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I have been kind of amazed at some of the people who _haven't_ gotten through. Some good singers. I dunno what the judges are thinking sometimes.

Didn't they in the first season run out of contestants and some people got to sing again?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Didn't they in the first season run out of contestants and some people got to sing again?


Yes


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Didn't they in the first season run out of contestants and some people got to sing again?


I don't know if they stepped up the quality of people they brought in for the Blind Auditions, or increased the number of people they bring in (thus increasing the number of people they bring in that might get sent packing without even being able to audtion) - I'm guessing a combination of both; but yes, the first season they went through the roster without picking enough to fill the teams, so they brought some back for a second shot.

Or, what Maui said.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Really enjoying Shakira and Usher (he's as cute as can be!) - as so many have said, Christina was so negative last year...Shakira has a great sense of humor about herself...

So far Judith Hill is a front-runner, and "Midas Whale" cracked me up! They are funny as heck but dead serious about their music.

As to that one dude who the 3 guys thought was a girl...if they had LISTENED to his lyrics, he clearly sang, "No other _*girl's *_gonna doooooooooooooo...." But that was hilarious when Shakira kept her shock to herself and grabbed him for her team! Good for her! :up::up:

...now if you will excuse me, after binge-watching the first 4 audition shows, I have a sudden craving for Starbucks


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Regina said:


> after binge-watching the first 4 audition shows, I have a sudden craving for Starbucks


i think that's the idea


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> i think that's the idea


LOL! Actually, I don't drink coffee or tea, rarely drink soda, so that didn't make me crave Starbucks at all. I can't believe they haven't actually mentioned it, just shown it a bunch of times...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Regina said:


> As to that one dude who the 3 guys thought was a girl...if they had LISTENED to his lyrics, he clearly sang, "No other _*girl's *_gonna doooooooooooooo...."


And? Why does that necessarily mean it was a dude?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And? Why does that necessarily mean it was a dude?


Hey-you're right! I didn't think of that...thanks for the clue-I definitely needed it!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Happy to have it confirmed that the Steals are making a return in that battle rounds. 

Now, if they could just find a way to spice up the live rounds.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Maui said:


> Happy to have it confirmed that the Steals are making a return in that battle rounds.
> 
> Now, if they could just find a way to spice up the live rounds.


I heard Adam say he could see himself stealing the one girl. I hoped that meant the steal was still in place. But then Blake told someone to turn around and steal a contestant from the other judge that had turned around.

Have you seen something other than what Adam said during the show that confirms the steal is in place?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

markz said:


> I heard Adam say he could see himself stealing the one girl. I hoped that meant the steal was still in place. But then Blake told someone to turn around and steal a contestant from the other judge that had turned around.
> 
> Have you seen something other than what Adam said during the show that confirms the steal is in place?


Yes, they announced it at the end of last night's show! :up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Yes, they announced it at the end of last night's show! :up:


Great! I skip over most of the non-singing and judging parts!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Of course, with the exception Adam last year, the contestants who were stolen by Blake, Christina and Ceelo were all elimated by those very same coaches in the very next round. So the steals were nothing more than cannon fodder for the most part. 

But I still like the device itself.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Did anyone watch that other singing competition a year or so ago, The Sing Off, I think it was called. I thought I recognized the main singer from the all girl group getting on to Adam's team though I don't believe they showed her performance.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> *It is a shame that they have not found a way to make the later rounds* as entertaining as the Blind Auditions. I liked the idea of the Steal last year as it added a little more interest to the battle rounds.


IMO they did find a way last year, and her name is Cassadee Pope.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

danielhart said:


> IMO they did find a way last year, and her name is Cassadee Pope.


Odd she hasn't dropped an album yet - she might be their first hope of being successful. I was not that invested in her as some.

Still surprised at some of the people that got through over some that didn't.

And of course I wonder when they get to the last 2 or 3 contestants there must be some others waiting in the wings who didn't even get to sing. That would suck.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I thought the battle rounds were really good tonight and I think everyone made the right decisions with the possible exception of Blake as I am still not sold on a Duo getting votes when it goes to audience votes. 

Adam had the toughest decision but I honestly don't think he thought Karina would do that well against Judith. I might even say that Karina won tonight but I still think he made the right choice choosing Judith.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Shakira using up both steals quickly though


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Shakira using up both steals quickly though


they were both great steals - so why not? (prolly will end up being the cream of the steal crop when all is said and done)

blake's steal made no sense at all imo


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> I thought the battle rounds were really good tonight and I think everyone made the right decisions with the possible exception of Blake as I am still not sold on a Duo getting votes when it goes to audience votes.
> 
> Adam had the toughest decision but I honestly don't think he thought Karina would do that well against Judith. I might even say that Karina won tonight but I still think he made the right choice choosing Judith.


agree that on that one song karina may have had an edge but adam would have been nuts to give up judith


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

danielhart said:


> blake's steal made no sense at all imo


I totally agree on Blake's steal. She seemed very nasally to me.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't agree with Shakira. I wasn't really impressed with either one of those guys, but I really didn't like the singing of the guy she chose. Either way, I don't see the guy going any further than he already has.

I really am enjoying this season, though.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I thought there were some fantastic duets in the battle round last night! I almost wish the whole show was battle rounds!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

A girl from my town made it through (Caroline Glaser of Chesterfield MO) but I'm looking forward to Amy Whitcomb the most.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This might be the best season ever - and I have enjoyed all of them.

The talent is clearly evident, but the biggest difference IMO are the judges. I am enjoying Shakira and Usher SO much more than Ceelo and especially Christina. I wouldn't care if they never came back, especially Christina...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> This might be the best season ever - and I have enjoyed all of them.
> 
> The talent is clearly evident, but the biggest difference IMO are the judges. I am enjoying Shakira and Usher SO much more than Ceelo and especially Christina. I wouldn't care if they never came back, especially Christina...


I agree 100%. The judges are so much more enjoyable this year!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> they were both great steals - so why not? (prolly will end up being the cream of the steal crop when all is said and done)
> 
> blake's steal made no sense at all imo


I agree that Blake's steal didn't make sense.

And I liked Shakira getting Sasha. But the other one was a little puzzling to me.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> This might be the best season ever - and I have enjoyed all of them.
> 
> The talent is clearly evident, but the biggest difference IMO are the judges. I am enjoying Shakira and Usher SO much more than Ceelo and especially Christina. I wouldn't care if they never came back, especially Christina...


What's gonna happen when Shakira stops wearing pants, though? 

I agree - I am loving this coaching combination!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> This might be the best season ever - and I have enjoyed all of them.
> 
> The talent is clearly evident, but the biggest difference IMO are the judges. I am enjoying Shakira and Usher SO much more than Ceelo and especially Christina. I wouldn't care if they never came back, especially Christina...


This. SO MUCH THIS. Ninny is wise.

The new coaches seem to be taking their roles seriously and without a lot of their ego getting in the way.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm a little disappointed that they are not showing all of the battles. I could do with skipping some of the rehearsal stuff, but isn't the battles an important part of this show?


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I agree that Blake's steal didn't make sense.
> 
> And I liked Shakira getting Sasha. But the other one was a little puzzling to me.


I think Blake used the steal because he thought she was young and had potential but thought this rejection might finish her.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

danielhart said:


> agree that on that one song karina may have had an edge but adam would have been nuts to give up judith


I don't like that professionals are allowed to compete. How can you compare someone who sang backup for Michael Jackson with real amateurs who maybe sing in local clubs or never even at all? There was another one who actually had a recording contract but I forgot what happened to her - I think she may not have been selected. Also should not have been allowed (IMHO).

Otherwise an enjoyable season so far, and I agree it's attributable to the judges. Very likeable.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

One thing I'm enjoying about this season is that the coaches aren't putting the best against the worst for the duels. In other seasons, they used the duels to get rid of dead wood. But after Cee Lo put Amanda and Trevin together, they realized the up side to having great duels. And with the steal, it allows those contestants to go on. I think the coaches already know who their #1 and #2 are, and are happy to help the others, but have already bet the farm on their favorites.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

In the previews they said there is a shocking steal next week.
My prediction:


Spoiler



I think usher tries to steal his own contestant, thus keeping them both.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> In the previews they said there is a shocking steal next week.
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting



Spoiler



I know they are previews, but it seems like it showed Shakira pressing her button. But she has already used her 2 steals. I thought maybe it had to do with that, but couldn't figure out how it could work.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

refried said:


> I'm a little disappointed that they are not showing all of the battles. I could do with skipping some of the rehearsal stuff, but isn't the battles an important part of this show?


Did I miss something? I do FF alot, are they not showing all the battles?


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Did I miss something? I do FF alot, are they not showing all the battles?


For some of the battles, they're not showing the rehearsals or even the full battle round -- just a 15 second clip and the coach's decision.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

RickyL said:


> I think Blake used the steal because he thought she was young and had potential but thought this rejection might finish her.


I don't think she'll last though, especially with Blake's decision to keep Danielle. The two are fairly similar vocally, but Danielle is a much stronger performer.

I don't see Taylor making it to the live shows. She's terrified of her own shadow.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> For some of the battles, they're not showing the rehearsals or even the full battle round -- just a 15 second clip and the coach's decision.


My take on that was that the those editing the show know that those winners are going to be out in the knock-out rounds and possibly were unmemorable, and/or the song itself was not performed at a high quality so in either case, the show is better off not airing it and focusing on those who will be with us a few more rounds.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> In the previews they said there is a shocking steal next week.
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> For some of the battles, they're not showing the rehearsals or even the full battle round -- just a 15 second clip and the coach's decision.


I missed that too.

I also fast forward through a lot of the back stories and what I think is "coming up" footage.

I guess if they don't think we need to see it then I don't need to see it 

It is interesting to see how Usher is basically doing acting exercises with his team.

Funny I started off thinking contestants should go with Adam over Usher and now - given his producing cred with Justin Bieber I think it's the other way around.

I think the girl with the stylistic voice (don't know her name) that was on Blake's team made a big mistake going with Adam after Usher made such a plea for her.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Per Deadline: NBC&#8216;s The Voice will once again face a Fox singing competition rival.
The spring cycle of the NBC reality series will feature an one-hour episode on Wednesday, May 8, when the top 12 contestants will be announced.

NBC&#8217;s decision last fall to pit a Wednesday episode of The Voice against the season premiere of The X Factor drew the wrath of Simon Cowell. This time Voice will face Fox&#8217;s American Idol.

Additionally, The Voice will expand two Tuesday episodes, on April 30 and May 7, to two hours.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The Voice will expand two Tuesday episodes, on April 30 and May 7, to two hours.


so they can add 30 more minutes of commercials.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

That was a very cool save by Usher.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

jr461 said:


> I don't like that professionals are allowed to compete. How can you compare someone who sang backup for Michael Jackson with real amateurs who maybe sing in local clubs or never even at all? There was another one who actually had a recording contract but I forgot what happened to her - I think she may not have been selected. Also should not have been allowed (IMHO).
> 
> Otherwise an enjoyable season so far, and I agree it's attributable to the judges. Very likeable.


The Voice hand-picks its contestants for the auditions and many of them have experience, and when they do they are upfront about it, so imo it's fine. Usually the ones who do have experience have had their careers derailed in some form or fashion before they really "made it"

To me I just enjoy the great singers - and they are all "new" to me. The alternative, if you want mostly rank amateurs, is AI or X-Factor but on those shows you have to endure a lot of really crappy singers and horrible judges (or do a bunch of fast-forwarding)


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> That was a very cool save by Usher.


Usher is a very cool dude. Great addition to the show.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> In the previews they said there is a shocking steal next week.
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> ...


You may be very well correct since there is only one save left to be used.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

danielhart said:


> Usher is a very cool dude. Great addition to the show.


I agree, but he has trouble winning contestants away from the other coaches. I think he's smart, shrewd, and suave, but doesn't seem to be very sincere. I think a lot of people aren't trusting him with their careers because of that. (Note: he might be very sincere about helping people, but he doesn't come across that way.)


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> In the previews they said there is a shocking steal next week.
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think you're right and I'm disappointed as hell that Adam didn't try it to save Patrick Dodd. I would have watched the whole season just to see him. I like Midas Whale too, but he was something special imo, and I'm pissed he's off so early.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right and I'm disappointed as hell that Adam didn't try it to save Patrick Dodd. I would have watched the whole season just to see him. I like Midas Whale too, but he was something special imo, and I'm pissed he's off so early.





Spoiler



Could Adam have done it at that point? I thought he was out of steals by then?


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

bryhamm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Could Adam have done it at that point? I thought he was out of steals by then?


I don't know. I'm just mad it happened.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Hmmm. I wonder what would happen if a coach didn't use all of his steals by the end of the battle rounds? Could he go back and get his pick of all the contestants who got cut?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

We don't have to spoiler last nights episode. I was EXTREMELY disappointed that Adam chose Midas Whale over Patrick Dodd. Even more disapointed that he was not saved (although I think Blake and Sjakira were already out of saves).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Blake wished he could have stolen Patrick Dodd and even mentioned he was out of steals.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> In the previews they said there is a shocking steal next week.
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone want to tell me what the "shocking" steal was? Because I did not see it.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> Does anyone want to tell me what the "shocking" steal was? Because I did not see it.


Yeah annoyed at NBC for that.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

That Cuban girl is muy caliente imo.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> Does anyone want to tell me what the "shocking" steal was? Because I did not see it.


Yeah - that was a bad tease


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

That rubenesque blonde girl on Adam's team is my current favorite imo.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I wanted to see more of the Morgan twins.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maui said:


> We don't have to spoiler last nights episode. I was EXTREMELY disappointed that Adam chose Midas Whale over Patrick Dodd. Even more disapointed that he was not saved (although I think Blake and Sjakira were already out of saves).


Yeah I still don't get that choice. Why put them up against each other in the first place? Adam's on my list now. 

I'm sure he's quaking with fear about that.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Maui said:


> Does anyone want to tell me what the "shocking" steal was? Because I did not see it.


I guess the "shocking steal" was when Usher didn't "save" the last girl until he was saying goodbye to her. But, there was no suspense in that at all because he had to use it on her as he had to fill out his team and she was the last one to steal.

He did the same thing on Monday night as well (not stealing C. Perkins until he was basically shaking his hand to say goodbye). Actually, I think that might have been the one that they considered "shocking", in hindsight.

Either way, not shocking IMO.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Boo NBC. I hate misleading teases.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I wish they wouldn't show previews of what is come before going to a commercial. It gives away who won and if a person got a steal.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Just getting caught up, a few thoughts:

Still loving the show, and as others have mentioned, the new judges have been fantastic- will be interesting to see how NBC handles future seasons.

For the life of me, I can't understand why they don't show ALL of the battle round battles (and for that matter, all of the singers who get chair turns during the blind auditions). This is the network's bellcow show- what is their hurry? Why not add an episode or two so they can show everyone?? I really would have liked to have seen the "introverted" girl singer (can't remember her name, probably because THEY DIDN'T SHOW HER PERFORMANCE!). Even without adding additional episodes, they would have plenty of time to show everyone if they would cut back on the "coming up" teasers DURING the episode, and shortening the coaching/rehearsal footage.

Finally, and maybe its just me, but it still bugs the crap out of me that they continue to call it a "STEAL"- ITS NOT A STEAL!! You didn't steal anything from Adam- he just dropped that person!! Drives my crazy. What would be really interesting is if they could somehow actually have real steals of others singers........


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

dwells said:


> Just getting caught up, a few thoughts:
> 
> Still loving the show, and as others have mentioned, the new judges have been fantastic- will be interesting to see how NBC handles future seasons.
> 
> ...


Call it a SAVE instead of a STEAL


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Call it a SAVE instead of a STEAL


Yes- that is exactly what it is


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm sure they wouldn't want to use the same term as Idol. Perhaps RESCUE?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't get why they haven't shown a full performance by Amy Whitcomb.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Jesda said:


> I don't get why they haven't shown a full performance by Amy Whitcomb.


ya, she's the one I mentioned earlier that was on The Sing-Off. I was looking forward to seeing her perform. Maybe there's some contract detail preventing her from performing on air that they are tip-toeing around until it expires any day now. She has performed at least twice now, right? With only a brief summary mention.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

dwells said:


> ...For the life of me, I can't understand why they don't show ALL of the battle round battles (and for that matter, all of the singers who get chair turns during the blind auditions). This is the network's bellcow show- what is their hurry? Why not add an episode or two so they can show everyone?? I really would have liked to have seen the "introverted" girl singer (can't remember her name, probably because THEY DIDN'T SHOW HER PERFORMANCE!). Even without adding additional episodes, they would have plenty of time to show everyone if they would cut back on the "coming up" teasers DURING the episode, and shortening the coaching/rehearsal footage...


I fast-forward through all of the background on who they are and all of the coaching. A 1 hour show takes 20 minutes and a 2 hour show takes 40 minutes to watch. It's much more enjoyable for me that way. I just want to hear them sing. I don't really care where they come from.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Anyone catch tonights show? Some incredible stuff. Judith amazed as always, but Amber and Sarah from Team Adam wowed me as well. Adam only has ladies left.

And Shakira is a damn fine coach. Garret didn't impress me that much, and I would have gone with Tawnya. But Kris has an incredible voice, and Sasha pulled an Amanda Brown, and went from just a save to a favorite to win the whole thing. I just wish Shawna could have stuck around. (Was it me, or did Shawna P lose a ton of weight?)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> I wish they wouldn't show previews of what is come before going to a commercial. It gives away who won and if a person got a steal.


THIS! +1


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Anyone catch tonights show? Some incredible stuff. Judith amazed as always, but Amber and Sarah from Team Adam wowed me as well. Adam only has ladies left.
> 
> And Shakira is a damn fine coach. Garret didn't impress me that much, and I would have gone with Tawnya. But Kris has an incredible voice, and Sasha pulled an Amanda Brown, and went from just a save to a favorite to win the whole thing. I just wish Shawna could have stuck around. (Was it me, or did Shawna P lose a ton of weight?)


I think I agreed with all of Adams choices but questioned Shakira's first two eliminations. Kris is a good singer but I really did not like the changes he made to What a Wonderful World. I think he added to many runs that did not serve the song very well. Sasha did knock it out of the park with "At Last", although I still would not consider her a favorite quite yet.

Nice to see 3 out of the 4 stolen contestants make it through to the next round. Last year, only Adam allowed his stolen contestants to make it to the live round.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

While I believe Judith will be the one to beat this season, there is some INCREDIBLE talent.

I suck at names , but I love the country girl on Adams team, the Wild Horses girl, and the Wonderful World guy. And we have only heard 2 teams!!!

Great season so far!!! :up:


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

While I do think that Judit beat Warren, he is better than some of the talent that was kept. Too bad they were matched up together.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually think Shakira gave the country singer all the wrong suggestions. Her strength as a coach is how well she advocates for her singers imo.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

For some reason I just don't want to like Judith. She seems too experienced for this competition and I'm rooting for anyone to beat her.

I'm sad to see Midas Whale go, but they really didn't do anything special as a duo. If they sang different parts they might have had a chance.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm glad Mary Miranda from team Shakira got eliminated. I don't know what it was about her, but it seemed like she was that pretty cheerleader who was always mean to everybody else.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

OK, the live rounds are set.

Adam: I think he has the strongest team overall. Judith is my pick to win it, but Amber has improved a lot. Sarah is strong, and Caroline is just so cute and unique.

Blake: All country: Danielle is his best, and could win it if Blake chooses the right songs like he did last season. Holly is also good. Justin improved, but I think Savanah beat him. And the Swon brothers. I think Grace beat the brothers, who have turned into the guy who can sing and his handsome brother singing backup.

Shakira: Kris and Sasha are real threats. Garret is her pretty boy, and Karina can rock, but is too one dimensional.

Usher: Vedo's performance made me cry, and I don't cry. He's a real threat. I just love Michelle. She might not have the best voice, but there's something about her that makes me smile. Kathia is good, but I liked Ryan better. And Josiah? All look, no soul. Jess got robbed on that one.

And does the ribbing between Adam and Blake seem to be a little nasty lately? Are they getting along?


----------



## alanb (Mar 23, 2005)

Would love to see Danielle take the win on Blake's Team


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> OK, the live rounds are set.
> 
> Adam: I think he has the strongest team overall. Judith is my pick to win it, but Amber has improved a lot. Sarah is strong, and Caroline is just so cute and unique.
> 
> ...


Pretty good assessment. :up:

I think team-wise, Adam has the team to beat, but everyone has a threat or two up their sleeve.

I still think it is Judith's season to lose, but I anticipate some amazing performances from those other threats before she gets to the end.

This season is getting better and better!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

DavidJL said:


> ya, she's the one I mentioned earlier that was on The Sing-Off. I was looking forward to seeing her perform. Maybe there's some contract detail preventing her from performing on air that they are tip-toeing around until it expires any day now. She has performed at least twice now, right? With only a brief summary mention.


Apparently Adam picked "indie girl" Caroline over Amy.

Personally, I'm getting tired of young girls doing Regina Spektor impressions. The peculiar vowel sounds are often used to mask a lack of vocal ability. Caroline didn't impress me.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The more I think about it, the more I think Danielle is a shoe in for the win. I think the last four standing will be (in order of talent): Judith, Sasha, Danielle, and Kris. Judith, Sasha, and Kris are all soul/R&B singers, and will split the vote that prefers soul over country. Danielle gets all the country votes. And Blake realized last season that the downloads play heavily into the voting. His song choices aren't necessarily to show off vocal talents, but to be popular downloads. If the new coaches don't do the same, their singers are toast.

And is it me, or is Judith being portrayed as either bland or stand offish? She has an incredible voice, but you don't see her personality being shown, just the fact she sang with Michael Jackson.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think Danielle is a shoe in for the win. I think the last four standing will be (in order of talent): Judith, Sasha, Danielle, and Kris. Judith, Sasha, and Kris are all soul/R&B singers, and will split the vote that prefers soul over country. Danielle gets all the country votes. And Blake realized last season that the downloads play heavily into the voting. His song choices aren't necessarily to show off vocal talents, but to be popular downloads. If the new coaches don't do the same, their singers are toast.
> 
> And is it me, or is Judith being portrayed as either bland or stand offish? She has an incredible voice, but you don't see her personality being shown, just the fact she sang with Michael Jackson.


Country singers have not done particularly well on this though.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Country singers have not done particularly well on this though.


But Blake's singers have.

He is a very good coach. He seems to know how to bring out the best in his team without squelching their individuality.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Country singers have not done particularly well on this though.


True, but there are a lot of country fans out there, and the R&B/Soul vote is going to be split. And Blake knows how to work the system.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> But Blake's singers have.
> 
> *He is a very good coach.* He seems to know how to bring out the best in his team without squelching their individuality.


I didn't think the bolded until last year. I think he won S2 because he had the best singer and Blake didn't need to do anything.

But last year going into the live rounds, I don't think Cassadee was a front runner. She was good, but not really a frontrunner. She won the whole thing by kicking arse in the live rounds.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Blake is the best coach but Adam picks the best talent. Blake is very supportive and encouraging - just in general most people blossom under that kind of direction. Adam is very direct but the chooses talent that can handle and improve from the direction. Shakira, imo, makes poor coaching choices, but she's the best of the 4 at advocating for her singers. Usher is the most critical. Some people worker harder to impress a coach like that, most will just deflate. It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I was rewatching the other night, and it occurred to me that Michelle Chamuel would be a great casting choice for Elphaba in Wicked:


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I moved on to this show over AI. The coaches/judges and singers are at a much higher level.

Some thoughts. Why don't the coaches seed their singer so the strongest face off against their weakest in both the steal rounds and knockout rounds? I suppose they may be forced to do certain match-ups for more drama.

Any non-country singer should avoid Blake unless he is the only one that turns his chair or only one that tries for the steal. He knocked out two very good non-country singers I really liked for less talented country singers. I haven't watched previous seasons - but it sure seems, if you are a non-country singer you have little chance at getting to the live rounds with Blake.

It is hard for me to pick a winner as the talent level is so high. I would bet that they have talent scouts out there going to different cities that check out the local top singers and invite them to try out if they think they can make the cut.

And the best part. No Randy "Dawg" Jackson.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Blake won the second season with an R&B singer.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Danielle kind of looks like a cross between evil Jan Brady and Lindsay Lohan.

Ricky Springfield also uses Tapatalk 2. He's a buddy of mine!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Blake won the second season with an R&B singer.


And the third season with a pop singer.

He has never won with a country singer.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Why don't the coaches seed their singer so the strongest face off against their weakest in both the steal rounds and knockout rounds?


I completely agree with you here though. Adam especially drives me crazy with his match ups.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> He has never won with a country singer.


I would consider Cassadee Pope as a pop artist with country crossover opportunity, sort of in the vein of Michelle Branch. So - sort of?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I moved on to this show over AI. The coaches/judges and singers are at a much higher level.
> 
> Some thoughts. Why don't the coaches seed their singer so the strongest face off against their weakest in both the steal rounds and knockout rounds? I suppose they may be forced to do certain match-ups for more drama.
> 
> ...


Yeah.........you haven't watched the past two seasons.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Can we keep all 4 of Adam's women and get rid of two of Usher's singers (not Michelle)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

All I know is Judith Hill took *everyone* to school tonight. There were a couple of the others that seemed sort of good... until she performed.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> Can we keep all 4 of Adam's women and get rid of two of Usher's singers (not Michelle)


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Michelle shocked me tonight! (Pun intended.) I loved her quirky energy in other performances, but didn't know she has such a good voice! I don't get all the love for Sara. She's good, but not as good as Blake says. And I didn't get why the coaches were down on Kathia. She did a good job with a nearly impossible song. Was Usher setting her up to fail?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I thought it was interesting that Carson said we were in store for stripped down, intimate performances tonight so that we could really here the voice. 

Adam's first person cam out and did a song with a very simple piano arrangement. 

User's first guy comes out and does a full band number. My first thought was, "what was intimate about that?".


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Philosofy said:


> Was Usher setting her up to fail?


My husband and I were discussing this; out theory is that Usher somehow doesn't get the whole thing where there are some songs you just shouldn't attempt as a contestant on a singing show. You just don't assign people to sing Whitney Houston or Freddy Mercury, you know?


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Apparently Adam picked "indie girl" Caroline over Amy.
> 
> Personally, I'm getting tired of young girls doing Regina Spektor impressions. The peculiar vowel sounds are often used to mask a lack of vocal ability. Caroline didn't impress me.


Is Caroline the somewhat ethereal younger girl? The very first time she was on, even before she sang, I said "Edie Brickell" (and the New Bohemians).

Edie Brickell then: (1980s)







.

and now (I think) (still attractive):









FYI, she's married to Paul Simon - yes, that one.

After seeing and hearing Caroline sing in the Live set, she could be Edie's daughter. As it so happens, one of the late-night shows actually had Edie Brickell on Monday night performing with Steve Martin. They have a new collaboration album that just debuted at #21 on the Billboard 200.

Definitely current (Steve's holding up pretty well too):


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I think Caroline is a dead ringer for Rachel Bilson.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Caroline likely will get cut from Adam's team, but that's too bad because she is better than a bunch of the people on the other teams that will stay.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> All I know is Judith Hill took *everyone* to school tonight. There were a couple of the others that seemed sort of good... until she performed.


Oddly, today, Judith is the only member of team Adam *not* in the itunes top 100. I looked yesterday around the cutoff time and perhaps she was around 80 then (can't recall), but she was lower than the other 3. Amber was highest and I can't recall if Caroline or Sarah were 2,3 or 3,2, but today Sarah is 2nd of those 4. Despite the low itunes for Judith, I can see Adam taking her in a save if itunes proves as predictive as in past years.

Looks like every coach may have an artist in the final 4-- Danielle, Amber, Michelle, and Sasha are currently the 4 highest contestants on the top 100.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I love Edie Brickell. Her voice has a little bit of grit and a little bit of softness. She can play both sides of her voice in one song to express different lyrics and emotions.


Caroline is all fluff and underneath it I don't hear very good pitch control. I should be rooting for her since she's from my suburb but I'm genuinely tired of this vocal style that sounds like an SNL indie impression rather than something authentic.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SteveInNC said:


> Is Caroline the somewhat ethereal younger girl? The very first time she was on, even before she sang, I said "Edie Brickell" (and the New Bohemians).
> 
> Edie Brickell then: (1980s)
> 
> ...


I love this whole post and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Pretty much went as expected, except Blake kept the Swan Brothers. And I see fron one of the group songs why Cathia was let go. Even I could hear being off key.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Pretty much went as expected, except Blake kept the Swan Brothers. And I see fron one of the group songs why Cathia was let go. Even I could hear being off key.


Yup.

With the exception of the Swon Brothers, everyone who was cut loose was who I expected.

It should get better next week when eliminations are no longer based on teams. It's pretty obvious who will last and who won't until we get about halfway through the pack.

And the girls this season are SO much stronger than the guys!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Went how I thought. I expected Blake to keep the swons.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Here's my predictions, in order of talent:
One. Judith
Two. Sasha
Three. Danielle
Four. Chris
Five. Amber
Six. Sarah
Seven. Vedo
Eight. Michelle
Nine. Holly
10. Garrett
11.Josiah
12. The Swan Brothers

I should add that I think Michelle is incredibly talented, and has great stage presence. She's like Melanie Martinez last year. Not the best voice, but a great, great! Talent


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

After hearing Caroline again, maybe she does have a nice voice underneath all that embellishment and stylization. As Adam said to her, "Maybe you could put in a couple clean notes." Sing the song without making it sound an insincere impersonation of another artist. She actually sounded surprisingly good during "Shake It Out."


Judith and Danielle are my favorites so far. I'd pay to see Judith live.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Blake was right about the song. As soon as I saw the preview package I said "Is that Fishin In The Dark??" I would have voted for them just for the song choice. Probably a generation thing, but it took me right back to being a kid on a ranch, before country and pop crossed over.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Did anybody else think that Blake's team did terrible at karaoke?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Some pretty good performances tonight. I didn't really care for vedo's performance though. But not sure who else I would put on the bottom.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Some great performances last night!

And Shakira looked incredible!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> I was rewatching the other night, and it occurred to me that Michelle Chamuel would be a great casting choice for Elphaba in Wicked[/IMG]


She would also be pretty perfect as a young Patti Smith - albeit Michelle sings better than Patti.



Jesda said:


> Apparently Adam picked "indie girl" Caroline over Amy.
> 
> Personally, I'm getting tired of young girls doing Regina Spektor impressions. The peculiar vowel sounds are often used to mask a lack of vocal ability. Caroline didn't impress me.


The Voice in particular has made me wonder who these young girls are emulating.

I don't know them well enough but if Caroline is the girl who was in the group Florence and the Machine number who so blatantly copies Florence's style she would deserve to go home just because of that. 
(I heard the record I'll just do that!)

Your description of the pecular vowel sounds is pretty spot on.

I don't know Regina Spektor. 
Sometimes they sound like a cross between Jewel and Natalie Merchant.

The Voice coaches are seemingly encouraging it.
Your voice is unique and like nothing I ever heard of (except the 20 chicks before you on this show).

Other than that I can't figure out who they are copying - or why they think it is a good thing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Some pretty good performances tonight. I didn't really care for vedo's performance though. But not sure who else I would put on the bottom.


I agree Vedo's performance was not that great.

Normally I would have said the Swon Brothers but they were really good tonight.

I don't think Sasha pulled off Alone. But that may be because I am a big Ann Wilson fan so I am more critical.

I don't think Adam did any favors for Sarah with the song choice.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

At least the producers got the sound mix right this week - or at least better, so you could actually hear the singers.

It's funny how this show seems to go downhill after the battle/knockout rounds and we (my wife and I) lose interest a little. However, there were a couple of acceptable performances last night and some downright terrible ones! Of course, according to the coaches, you'd think they were ALL world-class!

My wife summed up a lot, I think, when she said that the problem with this show is that there are too many contestants to allow you to connect with any one in particular, and I think she's right. If you take a show like AI (I know, I know), then you get to know the to 10 or 12 and even make a connection with them.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Some pretty good performances tonight. I didn't really care for vedo's performance though. But not sure who else I would put on the bottom.


That kid on Shakira's team - I forgot his name.

As I said before, the guys this season are weak. The pretty one will last a while, but I don't see any of the guys making it past the halfway point.

Speaking of the guys, I WAS impressed with the Swon Brothers last night - they did a good job.

I think the 3 country girls (2 on Blake's team, one on Adam's team) are cleaning up. The are all SO good, and yet different. I may be biased, because I am a country fan but I really like them all.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This season is stacked with talent. Vedo didn't have the best performance, but he does have talent.

My prediction on who will go home: Swon Brothers, Josiah, and Garrett. Or possibly Sarah.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> This season is stacked with talent. Vedo didn't have the best performance, but he does have talent.
> 
> My prediction on who will go home: Swon Brothers, Josiah, and Garrett. Or possibly Sarah.


Only 2 go home, right?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I thought it was three, but I think you're right. So, bye bye Swon and Josiah!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think it will be Sarah and Garrett tonight.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I think it will be Sarah and Garrett tonight.


I liked Garrett's song.

I agree that Sarah could be in trouble.

I hope it is Josiah


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I liked Garrett's song.
> 
> I agree that Sarah could be in trouble.
> 
> I hope it is Josiah


I thought Garrett kinda sucked - sorry.

I don't think people understand Sarah.

I think Josiah will ride the "cute" factor for a little while. And he was pretty good last night - a lot better than Garrett...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I thought Garrett kinda sucked - sorry.
> 
> I don't think people understand Sarah.
> 
> I think Josiah will ride the "cute" factor for a little while. And he was pretty good last night - a lot better than Garrett...


No need to apologize. It's your opinion. In general I don't think Garrett is very strong, I just kind of liked it last night.

I agree about Sarah. I like her. Like the power, the sometime raspy/gritty, etc.

I think Josiah was his best ever last night. He just doesn't seem very strong to me.

I'm liking Michelle more and more each time I see her. I doubt she will win, but she could go pretty far.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Well, this shows how much I know. I liked Vedo more for his personality. Garret seems like a nice kid, but didn't do much for me. The Swon Bros actually did well last night, but I don't like that its the older brother doing the singing.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, I got one out of two right.

And I was correct about the boys overall as well. I don't think the two male acts remaining will make it to the halfway point.

There are a LOT of strong females. It's gonna get interesting....


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Two male acts? We have the Swon Bros, Kris, and Josiah.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Well, I got one out of two right.
> 
> And I was correct about the boys overall as well. I don't think the two male acts remaining will make it to the halfway point.
> 
> There are a LOT of strong females. It's gonna get interesting....


You had Garrett picked correctly and I had vedo picked correctly.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Two male acts? We have the Swon Bros, Kris, and Josiah.


I forgot about Kris!  

Maybe because he sounds like a girl?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Yes, you're right. He can count as a girl.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Had a massive thunderstorm here tonight and my recording cut out for Judith and Kris, so no idea how they did tonight. I only know I missed them because it would cut out and come back right when the judges were talking about them.

Josiah was his best yet, but I still think he is weak and in jeapordy.

I am not a country fan, but Danielle is getting stronger and stronger each week.

Not a fan of the song choice by Sarah this week, but she likely moves on.

Not sure who else is in trouble besides Josiah. Maybe the Swon brothers.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Danielle is by far our favorite- even if she doesn't win this, I think she has a big career ahead of her.

Also love Michelle, so unique.......


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm hoping just Josiah and the Swan Brothers get ax tonight. One thing I'm getting annoyed with that on the show is the use of guitars as props. If we can't hear you playing, or it isn't plugged in, then you shouldn't have it with on you on stage.

The other thing is the way they are coordinating the audience. All of a sudden the whole audience will be swinging their hands, or standing up, or clapping. It's manipulative, and I don't like it


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought Josiah was TERRIBLE! Worst performance of the night. Not sure if even the "cute" factor can save him this week.

Not sure who else will go - maybe the Swon Brothers. They were good, but nothing special. This is a really talented group - every week the cuts are going to get more difficult!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't think Josiah's singing was very good at all. And there's something about the guy that just plain bugs me - like he doesn't have an ounce of humility in him or something - supremely arrogant. Hope he's gone.

I'm not much of a fan of Kris Thomas (I think that's his name) either.

Loving me some Danielle Bradbury and am intrigued by Michelle Chamuel. Her style's a bit quirky, and she really can sing well.

Gotta love the Christine Milian bits - gives me several minutes each night I can fast forward through and not have to pay ANY attention! Cuts down nicely on the viewing time.

Now off to watch the elimination show.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Only one boy act remaining, and I doubt they last next week.

Then it gets interesting....


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So the veteran coaches' teams remain intact, while the newbies took a beating.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I am ALWAYS in the minority. Go Swon Brothers!!!!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I never cared for Cold Play's lead vocals, but Josiah showed just how hard he is to duplicate.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Just realized that shakira's last person is adam's cast off. Just goes to show how strong of a team adam had initially. Four of the top eight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Just realized that shakira's last person is adam's cast off. Just goes to show how strong of a team adam had initially. Four of the top eight.


I think Adam picked the strongest team up front by far.

The fact that Blake's team is still whole proves that he is the better coach.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I think Adam picked the strongest team up front by far.
> 
> *The fact that Blake's team is still whole proves that he is the better coach.*




Adam's team is still whole as well.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Adam's team is still whole as well.


Yes, but Adam picked the strongest talent, IMO.

Blake is the best at nurturing what he has and bringing the best out in them.

He did it both times he won, IMHO.

When Adam won, he won with the best singer in the contest.

Blake's winners were not the front-runners - he coached them into winners.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Yes, but Adam picked the strongest talent, IMO.
> 
> Blake is the best at nurturing what he has and bringing the best out in them.
> 
> ...


Ok, this post makes sense to me. The line I quoted before didn't IMO. It's like you were making a statement about Blake with bad logic. I understand you now.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Yes, but Adam picked the strongest talent, IMO.
> 
> Blake is the best at nurturing what he has and bringing the best out in them.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you from last year with cassadee, but not the year before with jermaine. He was the most talented and had the most experience coming in.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think sasha is in trouble. Can't figure out who else might be though.

Sarah NAILED her song tonight. Best performance IMO.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This season is stacked with talent. Tonight, I think the Swon Brothers deserve to go home (yeah, I've predicted that for weeks. But tonight their backup singers carried them, and it was noticeable.)

After that, its a toss up. Loved Sasha, and Holly did her best ever: I was expecting her to go home. I didn't like Judith's song: if that shows who she wants to be, I'm not interested, but she still has an amazing talent. I did notice Judith did not hit her power notes like she used to: does she still have those nodes or pollups on her vocal chords?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

If I were to guess I would say The Swon Brothers and Sasha.

Personally I think Adam picked some really bad songs for Amber and Sarah. This may be why Blake has won recently he plays to his artists strengths and doesn't do something completely off base like have his country artists sing Adele. I really liked Judith's number though that song is not something I normally would have liked.

Michelle is safe this week. I liked her version of the song better than the original. Smart move by Usher to strip in down.

Christina may be in trouble this week. Sasha was just okay I thought.

I think Blake may lose the Swon Brothers this week. I did not think they did the song that well. Their acapella portion of the song was masked by very good backup singers. Also, I don't see a big rush on iTunes to download that song. Holly I liked quite a bit and Danielle is absolutely still the front-runner.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> If I were to guess I would say The Swon Brothers and Sasha.
> 
> Personally I think Adam picked some really bad songs for Amber and Sarah. This may be why Blake has won recently he plays to his artists strengths and doesn't do something completely off base like have his country artists sing Adele. I really liked Judith's number though that song is not something I normally would have liked.
> 
> ...


You mean Shakira.

Christina is the one without the pants...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I like the Swon Brothers. Out of the 8 they were the 4th highest charting on ITunes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

And this is why Blake is the best coach.

He knows how to play to the strengths of his artists and bring out the best in them.

I don't know WTF Adam was thinking with some of his song choices. He really blew it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I might seriously be done after this. Such horrible decision.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> And this is why Blake is the best coach.
> 
> He knows how to play to the strengths of his artists and bring out the best in them.
> 
> I don't know WTF Adam was thinking with some of his song choices. He really blew it.


Maybe. I think it might have more to do with the number of country fans that Blake brings in. I don't mind seeing one of Judith or Sarah go home, but not both and have Sasha stay.

Horrible.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Sasha deserves to stay. I'm shocked that Judith picked such a bad song. I liked Sarah, and thought she deserved to stay more than the Swon choir.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> You mean Shakira.
> 
> Christina is the one without the pants...


Man, how did I make that mistake? I really like Shakira on this show and I really didn't like Christina.



nyny523 said:


> And this is why Blake is the best coach.
> 
> He knows how to play to the strengths of his artists and bring out the best in them.
> 
> I don't know WTF Adam was thinking with some of his song choices. He really blew it.


That is pretty much exactly what I said after the show last night.



Maui said:


> Personally I think Adam picked some really bad songs for Amber and Sarah. This may be why Blake has won recently he plays to his artists strengths and doesn't do something completely off base like have his country artists sing Adele.


I was only off base because I did like Judith's performance even if it was not my type of song. I also wanted to see Amber do the mash-up between Skyfall and Led Zepplin's Kashmir. I like that so much more than the original and since not many people have heard it I think it would hve been a hit.

I think the Swon brothers are coasting by simply because they are on his team. They were not great last night.

I am still betting on Danielle though.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I actually thought it would be Amber and Sarah going home. I agree that Adam didn't do any favors with the song choices this week.

Last week, Shakira contorting, this week she's showing off her feet. I am SO loving her over no-pants Christina!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Sounds like Adam is taking a lot of heat for the comment he made at the end of the show that was caught live on the mike.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Sounds like Adam is taking a lot of heat for the comment he made at the end of the show that was caught live on the mike.


Yeah, well, I said the same thing when Kris Allen won Idol. 

I get it. It's frustrating when "America" gets it wrong.

I just wonder how much backlash will fall on Amber next week. That would be unfortunate.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, I don't think it is anything that anyone should be up in arms about but knowing how these things go I think Amber may get eliminated as fans of the show punish Adam. 

Of course knowing Adam he would have her sing a Sammy Davis Jr song next week and torpedo her chances anyway.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What did he say? I must have missed it...


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

He muttered into a live mike "I hate this country."


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> What did he say? I must have missed it...





Lori said:


> He muttered into a live mike "I hate this country."


I think he did it when he realized that either Judith or Sarah were definitely going home.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Adam has been trying to do damage control on Twitter. Giving dictionary definitions of "joke" "humorless" "lighthearted"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Adam has been trying to do damage control on Twitter. Giving dictionary definitions of "joke" "humorless" "lighthearted"


What, no definition of "sore loser"?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Judith's problem is that she has a great voice, but we haven't seen her personality. Her poise and confidence come across as arrogance.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> I think Judith's problem is that she has a great voice, but we haven't seen her personality. Her poise and confidence come across as arrogance.


And I think Adam really felt he had a "ringer" in Judith.

I don't think it crossed his mind for one moment that she would not win.

He is a sore loser...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I still think it was just disappointment. As Lori mentioned above most of us have uttered or thought similar statements when our favorites get voted off these shows. 

I think all the judges fully expect Danielle to win anyway so when the others leave is just a matter of timing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> And I think Adam really felt he had a "ringer" in Judith.


He probably thought the same thing about Amanda last year.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I didn't particularly like Judith or Sarah...but I thought that they were both better than the Swon Brothers or Holly Tucker, and while I get that Amber has a certain...vocal facility, she's just dead boring.

I love Michelle, but I understand that she doesn't have a chance.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Go Swon Brothers!!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lori said:


> I didn't particularly like Judith or Sarah...but I thought that they were both better than the Swon Brothers or Holly Tucker, and while I get that Amber has a certain...vocal facility, she's just dead boring.
> 
> I love Michelle, but I understand that she doesn't have a chance.


I am guessing you are not a country music fan based on your comments.

I am.

I think Holly Tucker is great. One of the best remaining, IMO. I know they all love Danielle, but I think Holly is better. I do think Danielle will likely outlast her, and might even take the entire contest.

I do, however, understand your love for Michelle. There is just something about her - she has a great voice, but she is also so "real". You believe what she sings. I think she will go a lot further than you expect. She could even win...

I don't think Adam or Shakira have a chance at this point. It's gonna be Blake or Usher in the winners circle...


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I think that the Swon Brothers have a future in country music. I just don't think that they are particularly strong vocalists.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lori said:


> I think that the Swon Brothers have a future in country music. I just don't think that they are particularly strong vocalists.


I agree with this.

But they are good entertainers, and they do have an appeal.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I am guessing you are not a country music fan based on your comments.
> 
> I am.
> 
> ...


I was raised on George Jones and Conway Twitty. 

I'm not a huge fan of contemporary country music, though. It won't surprise you that I think it's largely boring. I love Carrie, and I think that Brad Paisley is pretty awesome. I don't get the fuss about Keith Urban. I think that Lady Antebellum is a one-trick pony. Taylor Swift makes my want to kill myself because, God help me, I sing along.  I loathe Toby Keith and Alan Jackson. I never thought that Brooks and Dunn were all that, and I'd give Jennifer Nettles a kidney. I loved Shania and the Dixie Chicks, too, but they have done nothing for me lately. 

I think that the Swon Brothers are great, but I don't think that they are gifted vocalists. And I do think that Holly and Amber are just generic blonde girls who have not done much to differentiate themselves from each other or the rest of the pack.

I was a huge Cassadee Pope fan last year, and I do love Danielle. But anyone who doesn't love Danielle may very well be a satanist.

If Michelle made the final, I would totally squeee!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Lori said:


> I was raised on George Jones and Conway Twitty.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of contemporary country music, though. It won't surprise you that I think it's largely boring. I love Carrie, and I think that Brad Paisley is pretty awesome. I don't get the fuss about Keith Urban. I think that Lady Antebellum is a one-trick pony. Taylor Swift makes my want to kill myself because, God help me, I sing along.  I loathe Toby Keith and Alan Jackson. I never thought that Brooks and Dunn were all that, and I'd give Jennifer Nettles a kidney. I loved Shania and the Dixie Chicks, too, but they have done nothing for me lately.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with the bolded, which I guess is why I knock it so much. But, as nyny has pointed out, Blake understands this and doesn't do anything to rock the boat. Adam pushes for the artistic pov and wants to stretch them. Some times it works and some times it doesn't. I thought Sarah was great this week, but obviously not enough did (either because they thought she missed it or simply because the country votes just outnumber the rest). I think it's the country votes. Look who is remaining on Adam's team. I thought she was the weakest of the 3 (although pretty damn strong any way).


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> I thought Sarah was great this week, but obviously not enough did (either because they thought she missed it or simply because the country votes just outnumber the rest).


I like Sarah quite a bit but I never really liked that damn Gotye song. I don't think it allowed her to shine at all. I think it has been played to death at this point.

Actually I am shocked Amber made it through on that damn Adele song. It would not surprise me to learn that Adam's ladies held the bottom 3 spots. If Adam has a chance then he will have to forget about making Amber stretch her artistic talents and let her concentrate on some kick-ass country songs.

There is a part of me that would not be surprised to see the final two be Danielle and Michelle.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The thing that is always fascinating about these contests is that they are - well - contests.

Truth be told, it isn't about who wins. It's about who sells records. It's about the performers you would pay to own, IMHO. Which is why using iTunes votes is pretty meaningful. It's easy to call or text a vote, but when you vote with your wallet, that says a lot more.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> The thing that is always fascinating about these contests is that they are - well - contests.
> 
> Truth be told, it isn't about who wins. It's about who sells records. It's about the performers you would pay to own, IMHO. Which is why using iTunes votes is pretty meaningful. It's easy to call or text a vote, but when you vote with your wallet, that says a lot more.


Good point.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know you keep talking about the country votes, but it seems to me with the people that are left the country vote would be getting a bit thin and not have as big of an effect as if there were only a couple of 'country' acts left. Seems there are just a few acts left to focus the non-country votes on to the point of giving them a bit of an advantage? Or at least minimizing any advantage being country would afford?

I'm just not sure where you see the country vote being such an advantage when it would seem to me it's being spread thin.

(Wow - three posts in the time it took me to post that - I must type [or think!] really slow!)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> You mean Shakira.
> 
> Christina is the one without the pants...


I wish Shakira was the one without pants!

I was shocked that the Swon Bros. got saved. I am not much of a country fan, but I do like Danielle and Holly the most of the remaining artists. I worked with Holly's cousin (she just quit last week). She says Holly definitely got all the singing talent in the family.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Lori said:


> He muttered into a live mike "I hate this country."


I think Adam is a bit of a control freak, and this has come back to bite him. Remember in season 2, when they had votes count for 50% of the score, and the coach did the other 50%? Adam screwed over Katrina, who was more popular than his buddy Tony, but Adam made sure Tony made it and Katrina didn't.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought for sure Sarah and The Swon Brothers would be the ones gone this week. I think it's Danielle's to lose at this point, but told my wife I wouldn't be surprised if Michelle wins. The first season and even season 2 when Blake won I didn't think he was necessarily the best coach, but as the seasons have passed he's seemed to figure out how to get his artists to connect with the audience and viewers which it what it takes to win and to become successful. It seems as though Adam and the other coaches are constantly pushing their artists to "push their limits" or "show their artistic side" more. At the end of the day it's about finding what each person does best and then making sure they are the best that they can be and that's why Blake's teams have been so successful the past 3 seasons.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Blake has realized that its all about the iTunes downloads. I'd be interested to see how the votes were: how many telephone calls, texts, and iTunes each contestant got. Remember, if you're in the top 10 in iTunes, those votes are multiplied. Also, all downloading previous songs counts somehow as well.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Last season I think the itunes tracking was more reliable. I like to check the itunes top 100 Tuesday around the end of voting. This week iirc, only Sasha was not on the top 100. I was sure that she was a goner. 

Earlier in the season I saw Judith was not on the charts or was the lowest, but she was announced pretty early on. So I'm thinking that unless the artist gets to the top 10, it's not that strong of an indicator. Getting into the top 10 for the 10x bonus pretty much assures them of that rank (i.e. last year when 2 or 3 made the top 10, you could count on the order being significant. Dannielle is the only contestant to breech the top 10 this season I think.

For 2 or 3 different weeks Danielle and Michelle have been the top two, but I don't think Michelle ever got into the top 10-- maybe she did with True Colors-- my memory is shot.

Based on that-- I think it will come down to Michelle and Danielle with Michelle possibly gaining momentum as it goes.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> Personally I think Adam picked some really bad songs for Amber and


That's crazy. Amber sang that song better than Adele did at the Oscars. She was AMAZING.

It doesn't make much sense to me that Judith Hill went home before The Swan Boys and the other country chick on Blake's team. No way no how. I guess it's the country fan vote but - it's just wrong.

Michele's gonna win this thing. I predict.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TiVo suggestions picked up "Oprahs Next Chapter" which she was on the set of The Voice, and talked to all the coaches. Was pretty good. I noticed it's on 2 more times this week, but both are tonight. if anyone wants to catch it. 8 and 11 Central.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, IMHO, Amber should go home this week. Her first song was ok, but her version of Crazy was just awful.

Definitely the weakest artist of the night.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I thought Amber was the strongest, then Sasha, then Danielle. I think Hollys going home.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am not sure Amber "should" go home but she very well may. I thought she sang well but you never know if there will be a backlash against Adam for last weeks comment. Also, Adam picked another goofy song (but at least countrified it) in choosing a Skid Row song. Skid Row? Really?

Sasha and Danielle were the strongest. I actually fast forwarded past the Swon Brothers both times.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I LOVED that the Swon Brothers did Okie from Muskogee! And they did it quite well. A country classic - it made me smile!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the Skid Row song was great. Never really _listened_ to the song before that rendition.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Anyone have video/audio problems on DirecTV?


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly going home before Swon Brothers totally surprised me. It may be hokey, but I'm glad each coach has one runner in the final race.

I can't believe nobody had anything to say about Sasha losing her dress (pants) last night. Shakira owning that move was really cute.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MNoelH said:


> Holly going home before Swon Brothers totally surprised me. It may be hokey, but I'm glad each coach has one runner in the final race.
> 
> I can't believe nobody had anything to say about Sasha losing her dress (pants) last night. Shakira owning that move was really cute.


Blake has 2.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Blake has 2.


He's not counting the swon brothers as serious.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So, as many others here have said, I think it will eventually come down to Danielle and Michelle.

Should be interesting...


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

grecorj said:


> Anyone have video/audio problems on DirecTV?


I always watch the HD feed of the Mpls KARE 11 broadcast via DirecTV. I'm often annoyed with the audio. Many times during the singing, I get clicks or maybe they're temporary distortions. It is very annoying. I have the box set to output Dolby Digital, so am not sure if the problem in only on that source or if the normal stereo track is similar.

Last night though the only thing I noticed is that somehow Sasha's voice on her duet sounded like it was being sent through a low pass filter and not really a good clean tone. I don't recall hearing the clicking noise tha normally bugs me last, but I skipped a *lot* of the songs generally listening only to the first 30s or so to see if I liked it enough to listen to the whole thing.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> Holly going home before Swon Brothers totally surprised me.


This....



nyny523 said:


> So, as many others here have said, I think it will eventually come down to Danielle and Michelle.
> 
> Should be interesting...


This...



Jesda said:


>


But mostly this!!


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Admittedly, I don't listen to "I will always love you" since Whitney ruined Dolly's song. But I did listen to the first dozen or so seconds and it wasn't sounding good.

I think the Swon Brothers are going into the top 3 with Danielle and Michelle just because Sasha and Amber did so poorly tonight.

Maybe, I just recalled that they are keeping a running track of votes. Was that just for the final vote?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sorry, but Amber just isn't very good. I think she will be gone.

Not sure about the second person. I think Danielle and Michelle are shoe-ins. That leaves Sasha and the Swon Bros. I have no clue who will stay out of those two...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> Admittedly, I don't listen to "I will always love you" since* Whitney ruined Dolly's song*. But I did listen to the first dozen or so seconds and it wasn't sounding good.
> 
> I think the Swon Brothers are going into the top 3 with Danielle and Michelle just because Sasha and Amber did so poorly tonight.
> 
> Maybe, I just recalled that they are keeping a running track of votes. Was that just for the final vote?


"I'll take Moronic Things Said on the Internets for 500, Alex"


----------



## jimmyjjohn (Jun 11, 2013)

Love Adam and Blake...Usher seemed good, but not a fan of Shakira yet. I'll have to see how she coaches.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

danielhart said:


> "I'll take Moronic Things Said on the Internets for 500, Alex"


Why is that moronic? 

I happen to agree that Dolly's version is much better.

It is, after all, HER song.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

In that 'back of my mind where I process things mostly in the background' place, it hit me last night about my thoughts on Sasha and Amber.

With Sasha, there are a lot of places where her voice sounds somewhat nasally to me, and it detracts from the quality of the performance.

And with Amber, where people like Michele can belt something out and still keep a mostly pure tone to the note(s), Amber more often than not just sounds like she's shouting/screaming.

Though at this point I can't say anyone DESERVES to go home, I'm hoping the finale is Michele, Danielle and the Swon Brothers.

I almost got 'little girl giddy' excited when Danielle said she was doing "Who I Am" by Jessica Andrews for her dedication song. I LOVE that song! And she did really well with it. I wasn't sure how well known the song is - for me, it's the only song I ever searched out from being the closing credits song on a TV show (_Sue Thomas: F.B.Eye_). Had that song ever gone 'mainstream'?

And yes, I did get a little misty when she was singing next to her Mom.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Why is that moronic?
> 
> I happen to agree that Dolly's version is much better.
> 
> It is, after all, HER song.


In complete and total agreement with this statement! :up:


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Why is that moronic?
> 
> I happen to agree that Dolly's version is much better.
> 
> It is, after all, HER song.


Dolly's version is wonderful imo. That's not the point.To not like Whitney's version or to like Dolly's better is a matter of choice and preference and that is all well and good, but to say she "ruined Dolly's song" is silly and flies in the face of reality.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> In complete and total agreement with this statement! :up:


I don't like pineapple on my pizza but just because others do it doesn't ruin pizza. I just eat the kind I like.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

I like some country, but I think a lot of the songs that have been sung this season have been almost unlistenable to me from a lyrics perspective (case in point whatever Danielle sang last night), and I am tired of hearing straight country songs. 

I prefer it when Sasha sings country and the Swon brothers sing Seger.

Michelle and Sasha are my favorites, but Sasha needs some better song choices.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

danielhart said:


> I don't like pineapple on my pizza


Begone with you!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

When Danielle went and sat next to her mom to sing, I realized that Blake is a genius. He knows how to get America to fall in love with his singer, not just their voice.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> In that 'back of my mind where I process things mostly in the background' place, it hit me last night about my thoughts on Sasha and Amber.
> 
> With Sasha, there are a lot of places where her voice sounds somewhat nasally to me, and it detracts from the quality of the performance.
> 
> ...


That song was VERY popular on the radio for quite some time - I knew all the words! And it was a perfect song choice for Danielle.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

danielhart said:


> "I'll take Moronic Things Said on the Internets for 500, Alex"





danielhart said:


> Dolly's version is wonderful imo. That's not the point.To not like Whitney's version or to like Dolly's better is a matter of choice and preference and that is all well and good, but to say she "ruined Dolly's song" is silly and flies in the face of reality.


Well to be fair, she wasn't totally responsible for ruining the song. She just sang it in a way that I absolutely hate, and it was popular enough that radio stations felt compelled to play it every 30-45 minutes for months.

I vastly preferred Dolly's version but due to the extreme saturation of a song 20 years ago, I can't quite hear it anymore. It's been ruined.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

My favorites are all in the top 3. I'm shocked that the Swon Brothers made it but I'm still rooting for them to win. My order: The Swon Brothers, Danielle then Michelle.

I am VERY happily in the minority tonight!!!


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Doh said:


> I like some country, but I think a lot of the songs that have been sung this season have been almost unlistenable to me from a lyrics perspective (case in point whatever Danielle sang last night), and I am tired of hearing straight country songs.
> 
> I prefer it when Sasha sings country and the Swon brothers sing Seger.
> 
> Michelle and Sasha are my favorites, but Sasha needs some better song choices.


You realize that those who sing what they shouldn't go home.

Amber.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The thing I don't like about the Swon Bros is that they aren't a true duo. The younger brother never sings lead.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> The thing I don't like about the Swon Bros is that they aren't a true duo. The younger brother never sings lead.


The Judds were a true duo. One of the best EVER, IMHO.

Naomi NEVER sang lead.

EVER.

Always Wynonna singing lead.

But their harmonies were perfect and they were the best!

And they won plenty of awards as a duo, so I am guessing they were really a duo even though one of them never sang lead.

Just sayin'...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Sugarland also. Does that guy ever sing lead?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Very surprised to see the Swons in the final. Danielle likely wins the whole thing (as others have said before me).


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Terry and Tony still don't have great singing voices.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Danielle has this wrapped up.

I love her voice, and I love the stuff Blake has been picking for her to sing. Their duet was great - another favorite of mine.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I love all 3 finalists but I am still rooting for the Swon Brothers then Danielle then Michelle.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I can actually say that I won't be disappointed with any of them winning. I am definitely a country person, but I can also see that Michele is very talented. I think The Swon Brothers may have an uphill battle as a duo. Something in the back of my mind tells me that besides Michele maybe getting a better portion of the non-country votes, there may be some aspect of "Danielle is so young - she's got a lot of time to 'make it'" working in Michele's favor as well.

That being said, I threw eight votes to Danielle and a couple to The Swon Brothers. I'm actually kind of excited for this finale, which I couldn't say at all for _AI_.

And I'm still not sure how all the iTunes voting factors into anything at this point!


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

On itunes this morning Danielle has the no. 2 & 8 singles, the Swon Bros. have the no. 5 and 7, Michelle has the no. 6 and 9.

I would be very surprised if Danielle doesn't win. I don't think her being young is working against her at all. (I am a little surprised the Swon Bros. are doing that well but I think they have come on strong the last couple of weeks).


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Doh said:


> On itunes this morning Danielle has the no. 2 & 8 singles, the Swon Bros. have the no. 5 and 7, Michelle has the no. 6 and 9.
> 
> I would be very surprised if Danielle doesn't win. I don't think her being young is working against her at all. (I am a little surprised the Swon Bros. are doing that well but I think they have come on strong the last couple of weeks).


I believe they announced that *any* itunes purchase all season go toward the finalist vote count and presumably all those votes get x10 if the finalist made top 10 (and it seems like they all did).

Glancing down the country top 100 I see 12 Danielle songs at 1, 4, 5, 17, 29, 35, 49, 52, 56, 59, 61, and 64, plus 1 on the pop chart at 56. That's 13 different items *still* in the top 100 on their respective charts-- all of which go toward her total.

On the same chart we have only 10 from the Swon's at 2, 3, 15, 36, 67, 73, 79, 80, 82, and 92.

No question, Danielle comes in ahead of the Swons on itunes votes.

Michelle on the other hand rules the pop chart with 12 of her own at 2, 3, 15, 34, 41, 46, 55, 58, 77, 85, 92 and 94

It seem's Michelle is pretty competitive with Danielle when you consider that 'Who I Am' is still on the overall top 100 at #55 and that maps to #17 on the country chart, while 2 spots higher at #53 on the top 100 is 'Next To Me' which only rates #21 on the Pop chart. So it would seem perhaps the ranks on the pop chart represent a few more votes than those on the country chart. Still it would seem that Danielle has a slight lead.

Bottom line is I don't think we can use itunes alone this year to predict the winner-- other voting forms will likely be enough to tip the balance because the itunes votes between Michelle an Danielle seem quite close.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I like Michele - even though she is flawed
the other two finalists... 
not so much.

I am far more excited that Cher is performing.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I thought the performances by the eliminated contestants were the best: the Temptations song (with a sax solo by Holly!) and Never Gonna Get It.

What has bothered me about this season is contestants playing instruments that aren't plugged in, and the crowd choreography (they all seem to start swaying their arms at once.)


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Danielle gets the win, and nobody here cares...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I was rooting for Danielle! I am not a country fan, but she has a great voice.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a big deal here, as she's from the Houston area. I don't watch The Voice, but have seen several recaps aired on the local news here. My question is about school? At first I thought everything was pre-recorded, but now I'm thinking not.

So, unless she's homeschooled or has been keeping up long distance this whole time, she has a lot of making up to do! She does have a great voice from what I've seen. Good for her!


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure it's like any other show that features school age children in the U.S.: on-set tutoring a few hours per day.



StacieH said:


> This is a big deal here, as she's from the Houston area. I don't watch The Voice, but have seen several recaps aired on the local news here. My question is about school? At first I thought everything was pre-recorded, but now I'm thinking not.
> 
> So, unless she's homeschooled or has been keeping up long distance this whole time, she has a lot of making up to do! She does have a great voice from what I've seen. Good for her!


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I don't really care. I know many people have abandoned Idol and are more into The Voice now, but I still watched both shows this season. Despite the fact that the Idol production is stale at this point and the judges panel was _horrible_ this past season, I do think this season's top four was the best yet. The Voice finalists, to me, are karaoke good at best. Then again, I didn't much care for Carrie Underwood on Idol and look at what a huge success she's become. The same could happen for Danielle since she has a lot in common with Carrie in terms of looks, style, and even the tendency to be screechy on the vocals at times.

The Swon Brothers had no business being in any finale of a singing competition.



Philosofy said:


> Danielle gets the win, and nobody here cares...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was happy she won - I think she is great and I can see her having the same type of rise that Carrie Underwood had after Idol...


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Screechy? I guess it's all in the ear of the beholder. I thought Danielle was great and just gained confidence and presence as the season progressed. I liked Michelle also but I thought the right person won.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Danielle gets the win, and nobody here cares...


I think it is just a case of nobody being surprised. People (including me) have been saying she was destined to win it since fairly early on.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

There were some good performances in the finale so I used FF quite liberally. 

I thought Cher was particularly painful.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Apparently no on told Cher disco was dead...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bob Seger and the Swon Bros, I though was great.

Cher? ugh....I almost felt embarrassed for her.

Danielle's duet with Hunter Hayes. You know he was thinking, Damn 2 more years.

I'm glad Danielle won. Would have rather seen the Swon Bros as 2nd over the boring Michelle.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

My favorite performance of the night by far was "Never Gonna Get It", except it reminded me that some great singers got cut too early.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I really enjoyed this season and love all the finalists. I think the order came out right.

I enjoy C and W but it's not my main genre - that said, I think Danielle may be a potential superstar. One of the most pure and powerful female country voices I have heard in quite some time - and I think she will have producers and writers dying to work with her and feed her top notch material.

I think Usher will keep working with Michelle - and that fact alone will help her be successful.

With the Swon's it all depends on if they have good original stuff - otherwise it's county fairs and conventions and stuff. Still not a bad living.

Overall loved this season. Loved this judging panel, even though I still think Adam blew it with Sarah and Judith. Danielle was always gonna win, but those two voices went way too early imo.

I hope Usher and Shakira do come back as planned after next season.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I enjoyed Usher and Shakira MUCH more than Christina and Ceelo.

I am curious to see if the ratings in the Fall indicate the same.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

MauriAnne said:


> There were some good performances in the finale so I used FF quite liberally.
> 
> I thought Cher was particularly painful.


TMZ is reporting it as cause of death for James Gandolfini.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

danielhart said:


> I think Usher will keep working with Michelle - and that fact alone will help her be successful.


I think all of Blake's former team members have joined him on tour so far. CeeLo and Adam have continued with their former team members as well.

The winner of The Voice isn't just the person announced in the finale. It's all the ones that make it past the blind auditions and the judges.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

After the intro rounds, I basically FF through EVERYTHING but the songs... and even many of the songs if they're country/something else I don't like/a guest singer...

So I admit I'm biased because I think all but one of the finalists were country singers.. But I think the 2nd place lady should have won. She sang pretty well, and even though I hate saying this, she "didn't look like a singer"... which is a good thing.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

danielhart said:


> TMZ is reporting it as cause of death for James Gandolfini.


every village has an idiot.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I enjoyed Usher and Shakira MUCH more than Christina and Ceelo.
> 
> I am curious to see if the ratings in the Fall indicate the same.


I think it would be funny if the ratings seriously dropped when Ceelo and Christina returned. Christina could use to be knocked down a peg or two in my opinion. I enjoyed the show so much more this season than the first 3.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Did anyone else think Christina dissed Carson when he said he was looking forward to next season and she just walked off?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

She has a great voice but she's very frozen, like a pageant queen.

I'm sure experience will loosen her up.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jesda said:


> I'm sure experience will loosen her up.


Lol


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)




----------

